# The girl sang well in Berlin yesterday (word order)



## Alan Evangelista

Hallo Leute!

Wie wolltet ihr sagen den folgenden Satz auf Deutsch?

The girl sang well in Berlin yesterday.

Das Mädchen hat gestern gut in Berlin gesungen.
OR
Das Mädchen hat gestern in Berlin gut gesungen.
?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Uncle BBB

Beide sind korrekt, aber die zweite Version klingt ein bisschen natürlicher.


----------



## Frieder

Alan Evangelista said:


> Das Mädchen hat gestern gut in Berlin gesungen.


For me this doesn't work because "gut in Berlin" doesn't make sense. You have to keep _gut _and _singen _together as a unit.



Alan Evangelista said:


> Das Mädchen hat gestern in Berlin gut gesungen.


This sounds a bit better but still somewhat quirky.

Normally we would use two sentences to address the location and the quality of her performance.
Das Mädchen war gestern in Berlin. Sie hat dort gut gesungen.

Only if there is a continuation you can keep it in one sentence:

In Berlin hat das Mädchen gut gesungen ... aber nicht in Hamburg.
Gestern hat das Mädchen gut in Berlin gesungen ... aber nicht vorgestern.
Gut gesungen hat das Mädchen gestern in Berlin ... aber tanzen kann sie immer noch nicht.
(and so on)


----------



## elroy

How about 

_Gestern in Berlin hat das Mädchen gut gesungen. _

?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> How about
> _Gestern in Berlin hat das Mädchen gut gesungen. _
> ?


Ich denke, dass die Wortstellung hier nicht stimmt. Zwei verschiedene Ergänzungen (hier einmal Zeit, einmal Ort) dürfen nicht am Anfang eines Satzes stehen.
Man kann auch nicht sagen:_ Gestern mit meiner Schwester bin ich spazieren gegangen_ oder_ gestern in der Stadt gab es ein Gedränge..._
Vgl. auch canoonet: ''In der Regel steht immer nur ein Satzglied im Vorfeld''.  canoonet - Wortstellung


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Frieder said:


> Normally we would use two sentences to address the location and the quality of her performance.



I didn't know that. Anyway, I would like to focus on my original sentence for now.



Alan Evangelista said:


> Das Mädchen hat gestern in Berlin gut gesungen.





Frieder said:


> You have to keep _gut _and _singen _together as a unit. (....)
> This sounds a bit better but still somewhat quirky.



That is what I thought.

When I started learning German, I read about this time-manner-place usual ordering of adverbials in a sentence. However, "gut" is a manner adverb and is usually positioned in the end of the sentence (together with the end verb bracket). Why?

I looked at canoonet - Word order: Mittelfeld for help, but I could not figure it by myself.
I thought that "gut" might be a predicative, which comes in the end of the sentence, but it is not one here, as far as I can tell (they need to be connected to copula verbs such as sein, werden or bleiben).

To make it clear, I am aware that German only has strict rules about word ordering in sentences regarding verb position. All the other "rules" are in fact only descriptions of the *usual* word ordering and could be ignored for emphasis at will (btw it is a pity that some learning materials do not make this clear).

I ask for logical grammatical arguments instead of "feelings" in this matter.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> ''In der Regel steht immer nur ein Satzglied im Vorfeld''.


 Genau, in der Regel. 

Mich stört mein Satz nicht, bzw. man kann hier „gestern in Berlin“ vermutlich als ein einziges Satzglied analysieren. Ich bin gespannt auf die Beiträge der Muttersprachler.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

elroy said:


> man kann hier „gestern in Berlin“ vermutlich als ein einziges Satzglied analysieren



Ich bin kein Muttersprachler, aber alle deutsche Gramatiktexte, die ich gelesen habe, behandeln "gestern in Berlin" als zwei verschiedene Satzglieder: ein adverbial für Zeit und ein adverbial für Ort.


----------



## elroy

Ich kenne natürlich die Lehrbuch-Analyse. Aber echtes Deutsch ist nun mal z.T. anders und der Satz stört mich wie gesagt nicht.

Einige Belege aus dem Internet:

Und gestern in Straßburg hat mich der Fahrdienst zum Bahnhof gebracht, damit ich länger arbeiten konnte. Spannend, was so Empörung erzeugt.
Julia Reda on Twitter

Gestern in Hannover hat er sie voll gemacht
Bayer 04 Leverkusen on Twitter

Gestern an der ZHDK > war die Kreativität sowie die Entspannung förmlich physisch spührbar.
https://www.topos-architekten.ch/8133262/kreativitat-a-gogo

Gestern an der Hauptprobe hat es schon richtig gegroovt.
MG Melchnau

Gestern auf der Probe hat Annika Ley ein paar Fotos von Vero Nika und Manuel Lindner, also von Heiner&Lindsig, und ihrer Performance gemacht.
Theater im Ballsaal


----------



## Perseas

Frieder said:


> For me this doesn't work because "gut in Berlin" doesn't make sense. You have to keep _gut _and _singen _together as a unit.


I thought exactly the same as Frieder.


Alan Evangelista said:


> When I started learning German, I read about this time-manner-place usual ordering of adverbials in a sentence. However, "gut" is a manner adverb and is usually positioned in the end of the sentence (together with the end verb bracket). Why?


This time-manner-place ordering (actually here it's time-cause-manner-place) is kept here :
_Josh hat gestern aus Rücksicht auf seine Oma sehr laut am Küchentisch gesprochen._ (The example is found in internet)


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Genau, in der Regel.
> 
> Mich stört mein Satz nicht, bzw. man kann hier „gestern in Berlin“ vermutlich als ein einziges Satzglied analysieren. Ich bin gespannt auf die Beiträge der Muttersprachler.


Ich sehe es genauso.

Man kann sogar sagen:
_Gestern in Berlin das Mädchen_ hat gut gesungen. (Zumindest umgangssprachlich wäre das für mich das beste.)
 "Gestern in Berlin" zeigt Zeit und Raum zusammen, also alle vier Koordinaten. Das ist in Deutsch recht häufig.
Man kann aber auch "in Berlin" als nähere Beschreibung zu "gestern" auffassen, also "Gestern" als Hauptgedanken und "in Berlin" als nähere Erläuterung zu gestern.

_Gestern in Berlin das Mädchen _ - das ist eine Form, die Ungenauigkeiten schafft, es vereinigt zwei Bedeutungen, die sich überlappen.
 Das Mädchen, das gestern in Berlin war, hat dort gut gesungen. (Nur Erläuterung, der Satz ist nicht besonders idiomatisch.)

---
Der Ausgangssatz in #1 kann umgeformt werden zu:

Das Mädchen, das wir gestern in Berlin gesehen haben, hat gut gesungen.
Das Mädchen, das gestern in Berlin aufgetreten ist, hat gut gesungen.

Zur Regel:
"Gut" modifiziert im gegebenen Satz ein Verb. Es steht in der Nähe vom Verb - und zwar vor dem Verb in case of "hat gut gesungen" or behind the verb in "sang gut" building a bracket.

The girl sang well in Berlin yesterday. 
Hier ist unklar, ob gemeint ist:

1. (The girl sang well) (in Berlin yesterday). - (Gestern in Berlin) (sang das Mädchen gut.)
oder
2. (The girl) (sang well in Berlin) (yesterday).  (Das Mädchen) (sang gestern gut) (in Berlin.)
oder
3. (_The girl) (sang well_) (in Berlin yesterday). (_Das Mädchen) (sang gut_,) (gestern in Berlin.)

I do not know exactly which is the English default here.
And I tried to approximate the meaning. It may change using intonation and stress.

Could you give the meaning of the original sentence in other words, making clear the relations, please, Alan?

Maybe other can improve my rules, too.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> _Gestern in Berlin das Mädchen_ hat gut gesungen. (Zumindest umgangssprachlich wäre das für mich das beste.)


Ich finde, das klingt absolut unmöglich. Nie würde ich sowas sagen!

"Gestern in Berlin hat das Mädchen ....." dagegen halte ich für ok.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Hutschi said:


> Hier ist unklar, ob gemeint ist:
> 
> 1. (The girl sang well) (in Berlin yesterday). - (Gestern in Berlin) (sang das Mädchen gut.)
> oder
> 2. (The girl) (sang well in Berlin) (yesterday). (Das Mädchen) (sang gestern gut) (in Berlin.)
> oder
> 3. (_The girl) (sang well_) (in Berlin yesterday). (_Das Mädchen) (sang gut_,) (gestern in Berlin.)
> (...)
> Could you give the meaning of the original sentence in other words, making clear the relations, please, Alan?



Entschuldigung. Ich sehe keinen Unterschied in Bedeutung zwischen den drei Optionen. Auf Englisch ist die Bedeutung von diesem Satz unabhängig von Wortordnung.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Ich finde, das klingt absolut unmöglich. Nie würde ich sowas sagen!


 +1


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Alan Evangelista said:


> When I started learning German, I read about this time-manner-place usual ordering of adverbials in a sentence. However, "gut" is a manner adverb and is usually positioned in the end of the sentence (together with the end verb bracket). Why



Nobody explained my question with gramatical reasoning, so I will try to do it based on my recent investigations.

First, time-manner-place rule for ordering adverbials is a (IMHO confusing) generalization which does not work in some cases. German grammar separates "adverbial" in optional verb-independent adverbial ("adverbial adjunct" in German grammar terminology) and verb-dependent adverbial ("adverbial complement" in German grammar terminology).  The true ordering of adverbials order is: verb-independent adverbials (adverbial adjuncts) first and verb-dependent adverbial (adverbial complements) later. Usual verb-dependent adverbials are: a position adverbial (when linked to a verb which expresses position, such as stehen, liegen, sitzen, hängen) , a direction adverbial (when linked to a verb which expresses movement), an adverb which expresses a quality of the verb (eg gut singen, schnell laufen), a noun which defines clearly the verb (eg Tennis spielen, Klavier spielen).

Among the verb-independent adverbials (adverbial adjuncts), they are usually ordered according to their meaning:
- attitude (includes modal particles)
- time
- reason/purpose/consequence adverbials and passive agent
- viewpoint/companionship
- place

off-topic: IMHO a viewpoint/companionship group makes much more sense than a general "manner" one. An example of a viewpoint adverbial: Deutschland ist in den letzen Jahren wirtschäftlich stärker geworden.

Among the verb-dependent adverbials, manner adverbs come first and then the others.

Regarding other complements which are not adverbials (prepositional objects and genitive objects), they come at the end of the sentence, together with verb-dependent adverbials.

BTW I recommend the "Herman's German Grammar and Usage" book for this topic. It is in English, it uses simple terminology, it gives detailed rules rather than generalist ones and it is more concise than most German word ordering materials I have seen on the Internet.

The explanation given in canoo.net about middle field ordering would explain my example if it mentioned explicitly somewhere (eg with an example) that simple manner adverbs such as "gut" and "schnell" may be considered verb-dependent adverbials.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Man kann sogar sagen:
> _Gestern in Berlin das Mädchen_ hat gut gesungen.


Wenn du noch ein weiteres _das_ als rückverweisendes Definitpronomen einfügst, klingt es für mich durchaus idiomatisch:

_Gestern in Berlin das Mädchen, *das* hat gut gesungen _​_(, aber der Typ da jetzt, hier in München, *der* trifft ja keinen einzigen Ton)!_​


elroy said:


> Gestern in Berlin hat das Mädchen gut gesungen.



... ist für mich eine Kurzform von:

_Gestern, als das Mädchen in Berlin war, hat es gut gesungen _​_(, aber heute in München trifft sie/es keinen einzigen Ton)._
(Man stelle sich die Deutschland-Tournee eines weiblichen *Kinder*stars vor!)​
... und hier würde ich den temporalen Nebensatz mit _als_ als Apposition zum temporalen Adverb _gestern_ ansehen, der als Attribut natürlich *ein* Satzglied bildet, das hier im Vorfeld (an Position 1)  des Satzes steht.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> hier würde ich den temporalen Nebensatz mit _als_ als Apposition zum temporalen Adverb _gestern_ ansehen,


Die Möglichkeit einer solch klugen Deutung hatte ich nicht/hätte ich nie in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## anahiseri

_Gestern in Berlin hat das Mädchen gut gesungen. _


bearded said:


> Ich denke, dass die Wortstellung hier nicht stimmt. Zwei verschiedene Ergänzungen (hier einmal Zeit, einmal Ort) dürfen nicht am Anfang eines Satzes stehen.


? ? ? ?


elroy said:


> Ich kenne natürlich die Lehrbuch-Analyse. Aber echtes Deutsch ist nun mal z.T. anders und der Satz stört mich wie gesagt nicht.



Ich kenne die Regeln hierzu nicht, ich habe aber an dem Satz auch nichts auszusetzen. Ich meine, er hört sich richtig an.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Wenn du noch ein weiteres _das_ als rückverweisendes Definitpronomen einfügst, klingt es für mich durchaus idiomatisch:
> 
> _Gestern in Berlin das Mädchen, *das* hat gut gesungen (, aber der Typ da jetzt, hier in München, *der* trifft ja keinen einzigen Ton)!_


Auch das würde ich nicht sagen, sondern nur
_ Das Mädchen gestern in Berlin*(, *das*) hat gut gesungen._
*... ist für mich eine Kurzform von:
_= das Mädchen, das ich gestern in Berlin gehört/ gesehen habe, hat ...._


----------



## bearded

Für mich bleibt noch die Frage offen, ob die Wortstellung
_gestern in Berlin hat das Mädchen gut gesungen_
wirklich völlig den standarddeutschen Regeln entspricht oder nur umgangssprachlich annehmbar ist.  Wie die Regel lautet, habe ich oben in #5 erwähnt. Sind zwei aufeinanderfolgende Ergänzungen/Satzglieder am Anfang eines Satzes akzeptabel? Handelt es sich hier um nur ein Satzglied/eine Einheit, wie elroy vermutet? Ich bezweifle, dass auch die Wortstellung
_in Berlin gestern hat das Mädchen gut gesungen_
überhaupt richtig klingt. Aber wo liegt da der grammatikalische Unterschied? Eine Vertiefung würde sich mMn lohnen.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Aber wo liegt da der grammatikalische Unterschied?


 „In Berlin gestern“ verletzt ja die Regel „Zeit vor Ort“. Auch „Das Mädchen hat in Berlin gestern gesungen“ sagt man außer vielleicht bei besonderer Betonung von „gestern“ nicht.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> „Zeit vor Ort“


Ja, aber kann sich beides zusammen am Satzanfang befinden, oder nur im 'Mittelfeld'? Das ist das Problem.


----------



## elroy

Ich bin nur auf Deine letzte Frage eingegangen, wie auch dem Zitat zu entnehmen ist. Mit anderen Worten: Dass "in Berlin gestern hat..." nicht geht, sagt nichts darüber aus, ob "gestern in Berlin hat..." geht, wegen "Zeit vor Ort".


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Ich bin nur auf Deine letzte Frage eingegangen


Du hast recht. Einwandfreie Logik.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> Only if there is a continuation you can keep it in one sentence:
> 
> In Berlin hat das Mädchen gut gesungen ... aber nicht in Hamburg.
> Gestern hat das Mädchen gut in Berlin gesungen ... aber nicht vorgestern.
> Gut gesungen hat das Mädchen gestern in Berlin ... aber tanzen kann sie immer noch nicht.
> (and so on)


Ja, oder so:
Das Mädchen hat gestern in Berlin gut gesungen. Ein paar Tage zuvor, in Hamburg, hat es schlecht gesungen.


elroy said:


> How about
> 
> _Gestern in Berlin hat das Mädchen gut gesungen. _
> 
> ?


Ja, das ist noch besser:
Gestern in Berlin hat das Mädchen gut gesungen. Ein paar Tage zuvor, in Hamburg, hat es schlecht gesungen.


Hutschi said:


> Man kann sogar sagen:
> _Gestern in Berlin das Mädchen_ hat gut gesungen. (Zumindest umgangssprachlich wäre das für mich das beste.)


Wieso?   
Die Bedeutung ist eine andere, es taugt also nicht als Übersetzung von


Alan Evangelista said:


> The girl sang well in Berlin yesterday.


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die Bedeutung ist eine andere


 Und zwar?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Wie oben schon diskutiert:


JClaudeK said:


> Das Mädchen g_estern in Berlin*(_, *das*) hat gut gesungen.


The girl who performed in Berlin yesterday sang well.

So fasse ich es zumindest auf. Du könntest auch noch Hutschi fragen, wie der Satz gemeint ist.


----------

